# Has TiVo_Ted fled the forum?



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

I notice he hasn't been on any boards here since Oct. 16. I've been waiting for him to reply to a message, which he's done rather quickly in the past. Anybody have any insight? He hasn't been sent to Margaret land, has he? Hope not, as his participation here has been quite helpful.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

sangs said:


> I notice he hasn't been on any boards here since Oct. 16. I've been waiting for him to reply to a message, which he's done rather quickly in the past. Anybody have any insight? He hasn't been sent to Margaret land, has he? Hope not, as his participation here has been quite helpful.


he's still in the tivo facebook group


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sangs said:


> I notice he hasn't been on any boards here since Oct. 16. I've been waiting for him to reply to a message, which he's done rather quickly in the past. Anybody have any insight? He hasn't been sent to Margaret land, has he? Hope not, as his participation here has been quite helpful.


He has no Twitter activity since then.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

RIP Ted! 

Has he been TiVo'ed?


----------



## stile99 (Feb 27, 2002)

Quick, someone press thumbs down, thumbs up, play, play!


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

Went to the dark side...... Dish Network.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> He has no Twitter activity since then.


maybe long vacation


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

I sent him a forum PM about 9 days ago but no reply.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

You would think he would tell us of any change to his availability. He was a big help.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Off giving Hollywood a try as a stunt double for Bradley Whitford.


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

Perhaps his frustration (as he called out in one post) of anything he posted derailing into hydra-bashing led him to believe there has just got to be better ways to spend those minutes in a day.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

He's always seemed to me a pretty resilient sort, admirably.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

He could just be busy and not having the time to look on here. There are so many posts and requests I’d go nuts trying to sort them out.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

eherberg said:


> Perhaps his frustration (as he called out in one post) of anything he posted derailing into hydra-bashing led him to believe there has just got to be better ways to spend those minutes in a day.


This has long been SOP here for Tivo employees, they come in and just get constantly harassed about OT topics and stop coming by.


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

dianebrat said:


> This has long been SOP here for Tivo employees, they come in and just get constantly harassed about OT topics and stop coming by.


So true and so sad, there are some members that just cannot resist attacking him or *****ing about Hydra every time he posts. I cannot figure out why if you do not like Hydra you just do not use it and just shut up, nobody is forced to use it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

We don't need Ted. No offense, I like him. We need a corporate link. Nobody ever had Margret fix their problem. They told Margret and she found the right person to do the job. Right now we have a new Mira release. It would be nice to know why and when the rest of us will receive it. We should accept the lack of technical support from TiVo. But business problems are different. At this time you have part-time chat, Twitter, the phone (shudder), and email. A question was just posted about upcoming hardware. No technical knowledge needed to answer that. Until TiVo becomes plug-and-play (never happen), TCF is the only hope for many people. Rant over.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

If I ran TiVo <shudder>, I would have a person assigned to TCF, to publicize, generate goodwill, answer inquiries, funnel issues for handling/follow-up, and gather information to convey within TiVo . If even an intern (and making this a permanent intern function).


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> If I ran TiVo <shudder>, I would have a person assigned to TCF, to publicize, generate goodwill, answer inquiries, funnel issues for handling/follow-up, and gather information to convey within TiVo . If even an intern (and making this a permanent intern function).


I agree but you have to set ground rules. I've seen Dish people overrun dbstalk so they have to be helpful but not pushy or salesy. That's probably why a senior person does it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

There was what seemed to be a TiVo person who registered as "support" on 10/13. The post was killed before I could reply.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

Ted if you see any of this, just say Hi so we know you're OK.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Nobody ever had Margret fix their problem. They told Margret and she found the right person to do the job.


Isn't that the same as Margret fixing the problem?

And she did fix a captioning problem I discovered after some update years ago. I reported it in a thread, she replied to me in a PM, and a slipstream update fixed it fairly quickly. I call that "Margret fixing a problem".


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

Hope he is back in time to let us know about the deals coming for Christmas!


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

I hope he's not on the forum because he's busy or something with potential updates.

I'm still hoping Hydra is still going to be optional. I have zero intention of switching. TiVo Will Redesign Guide (to sell ads) has be a bit worried. Was hoping he'd comment on this.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

krkaufman said:


> Off giving Hollywood a try as a stunt double for Bradley Whitford.


Funny, I think I'm more Owen Wilson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

I haven’t gone anywhere! I’ve been working on a few hot things internally and haven’t had a chance to breathe. I’ll try to jump into a few conversations today and see where I can help. I still care!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I haven't gone anywhere! I've been working on a few hot things internally and haven't had a chance to breathe. I'll try to jump into a few conversations today and see where I can help. I still care!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is Risen.


----------



## stile99 (Feb 27, 2002)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I haven't gone anywhere! I've been working on a few hot things internally and haven't had a chance to breathe. I'll try to jump into a few conversations today and see where I can help. I still care!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to see you're vertical and doing OK. Do remember to breathe though. Very important.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

TKnight206 said:


> I hope he's not on the forum because he's busy or something with potential updates.
> 
> I'm still hoping Hydra is still going to be optional. I have zero intention of switching. TiVo Will Redesign Guide (to sell ads) has be a bit worried. Was hoping he'd comment on this.


We still have no plans to require customers to upgrade to TE4. However, I can tell you that more than 50% of our eligible installed base are now running TE4, with fewer than 1,000 downgrades. And before you say it, yes I understand that downgrading is very painful so these 2 stats don't exactly compare. However, we continue to monitor feedback on TE4 and have plans to continually address user concerns. Updates to the mini guide, My Shows, etc. are all examples of this.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

TiVo_Ted said:


> We still have no plans to require customers to upgrade to TE4. However, I can tell you that more than 50% of our eligible installed base are now running TE4, with fewer than 1,000 downgrades. And before you say it, yes I understand that downgrading is very painful so these 2 stats don't exactly compare. However, we continue to monitor feedback on TE4 and have plans to continually address user concerns. Updates to the mini guide, My Shows, etc. are all examples of this.


Live guide....?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Glad you haven't gone away for good. Dealing with this crowd can be a thankless job, but hang in there.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TiVo_Ted said:


> However, we continue to monitor feedback on TE4 and have plans to continually address user concerns. Updates to the mini guide, My Shows, etc. are all examples of this.


Release notes on TE4 21.8.3.RC2 released with Autoplay Next Episode ?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

TiVo_Ted said:


> We still have no plans to require customers to upgrade to TE4. However, I can tell you that more than 50% of our eligible installed base are now running TE4, with fewer than 1,000 downgrades. And before you say it, yes I understand that downgrading is very painful so these 2 stats don't exactly compare. However, we continue to monitor feedback on TE4 and have plans to continually address user concerns. Updates to the mini guide, My Shows, etc. are all examples of this.


That's actually really good uptake for Hydra/Mira. I'm kind of shocked by those numbers. I would have guessed it would be much lower. I really hope we are never forced to upgrade, but if we ever are forced to upgrade, having a live guide option is absolutely vital (see that dead horse over there....yeah, I just beat it).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TiVo_Ted said:


> We still have no plans to require customers to upgrade to TE4. However, I can tell you that more than 50% of our eligible installed base are now running TE4, with fewer than 1,000 downgrades. And before you say it, yes I understand that downgrading is very painful so these 2 stats don't exactly compare. However, we continue to monitor feedback on TE4 and have plans to continually address user concerns. Updates to the mini guide, My Shows, etc. are all examples of this.


Plus, the back-burnered/2nd-cousin PC-->TiVo box transfer capability?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

tarheelblue32 said:


> That's actually really good uptake for Hydra/Mira. I'm kind of shocked by those numbers. I would have guessed it would be much lower. I really hope we are never forced to upgrade, but if we ever are forced to upgrade, having a live guide option is absolutely vital (see that dead horse over there....yeah, I just beat it).


Considering at least 3 cable companies just switch to Hydra, I am not surprised


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

compnurd said:


> Considering at least 3 cable companies just switch to Hydra, I am not surprised


Survival news always is good to hear.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

compnurd said:


> Considering at least 3 cable companies just switch to Hydra, I am not surprised


I was only reporting on direct, retail customers. I have no idea what the take-rate is for TE4 on the MSO side of things.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for all you do Ted, glad you are still here!

BTW, I noticed on the new 4k firestick, there's an option for which OTA DVR you want to choose. Of course the only option is the Fire TV Recast, BUT- and a big butt  , there is the option to choose another if there were to be one. Hopefully maybe possibly the Tivo OTA can be another choice.


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I haven't gone anywhere! I'll try to jump into a few conversations today and see where I can help. I still care!


We're going to need some inside information on upcoming deals. I have a friend who just installed an antenna and he needs a lot of inexpensive Roamios.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

TiVo_Ted said:


> We still have no plans to require customers to upgrade to TE4. However, I can tell you that more than 50% of our eligible installed base are now running TE4, with fewer than 1,000 downgrades.





TiVo_Ted said:


> I was only reporting on direct, retail customers. I have no idea what the take-rate is for TE4 on the MSO side of things.


Interesting numbers on the retail side (and thanks for providing them)! I'm with some of the others here that I would want PC to TiVo show transfer capabilities restored before looking at upgrading (if you have any input into that). Not sure if the Live Guide would be an issue with us as although we are use to it after 18 years, we just don't use the guide much at all.

Scott


----------



## jtashiro (Dec 30, 2015)

Mikeguy said:


> Plus, the back-burnered/2nd-cousin PC-->TiVo box transfer capability?


TE4 - I used to be able to upload content to my Tivo using TivoDesktop and push capability, or pyTivo and pull capability. Would like to see either of these features restored!


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

jtashiro said:


> TE4 - I used to be able to upload content to my Tivo using TivoDesktop and push capability, or pyTivo and pull capability. Would like to see either of these features restored!


I think in previous posts it was explained that fixing the transfers are not in any plans since the Plex app has the functionality to watch media on a PC.


----------



## compuguy (Aug 18, 2014)

jtashiro said:


> TE4 - I used to be able to upload content to my Tivo using TivoDesktop and push capability, or pyTivo and pull capability. Would like to see either of these features restored!


I thought TE4 allowed pulling shows down via pyTivo? Other than that, I've gotten used to the TE4 Hydra interface.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

compuguy said:


> I thought TE4 allowed pulling shows down via pyTivo? Other than that, I've gotten used to the TE4 Hydra interface.


There is currently no method for placing your own content on a Tivo running TE4. You can stream it using Plex but pytivo cannot place content on the device like was previously possible.

Plex would be a whole lot more useful if the content could be bookmarked in the now playing list like other online streaming content.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

compuguy said:


> I thought TE4 allowed pulling shows down via pyTivo? Other than that, I've gotten used to the TE4 Hydra interface.


It does. Just not PC -> TiVo box.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Need to find a way we can stream it from a PC, and im not talking about using Plex which I wont touch unless it streams native tivo files and ISO's . Need something like Kodi.


----------



## 27348ba3 (Feb 27, 2015)

foghorn2 said:


> Need to find a way we can stream it from a PC, and im not talking about using Plex which I wont touch unless it streams native tivo files and ISO's . Need something like Kodi.


Love that you won't use one of the most popular media apps on the market because you stomp your feet like a child and cry because it won't stream ISOs, which are an incredible waste of space, and Tivo files, which no one outside of Tivo owners use. Plex implementation on the Tivo is dog****, but the app is better than Tivo in nearly every way, and since it records Live Tv with about 1/3 to 1/4 the cost outlay, and works on everything without buying overpriced dog**** hardware will end up burying Tivo.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Ted was last here at 2am EST today.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

27348ba3 said:


> Love that you won't use one of the most popular media apps on the market because you stomp your feet like a child and cry because it won't stream ISOs, which are an incredible waste of space, and Tivo files, which no one outside of Tivo owners use. Plex implementation on the Tivo is dog****, but the app is better than Tivo in nearly every way, and since it records Live Tv with about 1/3 to 1/4 the cost outlay, and works on everything without buying overpriced dog**** hardware will end up burying Tivo.


No, really, don't hold back: tell us how you_ really_ feel.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Ted was last here at 2am EST today.


Stalking a bit there, hmmm?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> Stalking a bit there, hmmm?


Just thought I would add something related to the thread title.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

27348ba3 said:


> Love that you won't use one of the most popular media apps on the market because you stomp your feet like a child and cry because it won't stream ISOs, which are an incredible waste of space, and Tivo files, which no one outside of Tivo owners use. Plex implementation on the Tivo is dog****, but the app is better than Tivo in nearly every way, and since it records Live Tv with about 1/3 to 1/4 the cost outlay, and works on everything without buying overpriced dog**** hardware will end up burying Tivo.


Plex is pure garbage on any platform.

Plex: Still Sucks


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

foghorn2 said:


> Plex is pure garbage on any platform.
> 
> Plex: Still Sucks


Works great for me. Easy to use. Good interface and great metadata.

Even though you post an article by someone who has zero clue what he is talking about. You don't need premium to stream away from home and a typical desktop handles plex without breathing hard.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Works great for me. Easy to use. Good interface and great metadata.
> 
> Even though you post an article by someone who has zero clue what he is talking about. You don't need premium to stream away from home and a typical desktop handles plex without breathing hard.


It's (the article) also nearly three years old now. I believe that out of home streaming may at one time have required the premium subscription. And, yeah, there are plenty of typical desktops out there with processors 2-3 years newer than the one the reviewer was using. Plex serves a certain niche plenty well.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

gonzotek said:


> ...there are plenty of typical desktops out there with processors 2-3 years newer than the one the reviewer was using. Plex serves a certain niche plenty well.


If you don't need real-time transcoding, even an inexpensive NAS can handle Plex. I bought a Terramaster F2-220 w/ Intel J1800 and 2GB RAM for $120 last year and I direct stream to my Amazon Fire HD 8 tablet and my laptop running Plex Media Player (don't use the Chrome browser - it forces a transcode to H.264 while the PMP direct streams MPEG2 from my TiVo decrypts just fine).

In all the discussions about Plex, hardly anyone mentions the *major* restriction of a Roamio Basic / OTA of 720p @ 4Mbps (which stinks, IMO. How does a Roamio Pro / Plus handle Plex? Same limitation?). With the structured file layout that Plex requests, it's relatively easy to find and play my shows *without* transcoding with StreamBaby. All the TiVo trick play is there (minus QuickMode) plus I can start playing a folder from any show (not just 'Play All') and I have automatic Commercial Skip *without* IFTTT (it's been in StreamBaby for years!).

If you *really* need to transcode, my low power NAS w/ Plex can software 'Optimize' in slightly longer than real-time and then I just 'Play Version'. I recently bought a Plex Pass to enable hardware transcoding via QuickSync but I need to upgrade the Plex Server version to use it so I'll be setting up my $179 (IIRC) Terramaster F4-220 for that. I'll also then try out Plex DVR using my HDHomeRun tuners left over from my Vista WMC days.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Until Plex can handle fast forward and rewinding like TiVo does with local content or MRS, Plex is just a fallback for me. PyTiVo is always my first choice.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Just to mention it (back to the topic of the thread), with this past week having been CES in Las Vegas, I assume that @TiVo_Ted has been a bit busy.

Perhaps when he's back this coming week, he'll be able to give us some @TiVo_Ted love and even report on TiVo developments. 

Need any Mini VOX wireless adapter beta testers, Ted?


----------



## 27348ba3 (Feb 27, 2015)

foghorn2 said:


> Plex is pure garbage on any platform.
> 
> Plex: Still Sucks


Yet, it's more popular than tivo, go figure, opinions are like ********, everyone has one.


----------



## 27348ba3 (Feb 27, 2015)

Mikeguy said:


> No, really, don't hold back: tell us how you_ really_ feel.


The plex app on tivo is garbage. That's all.

Oh wait, thought of another thing: Plex's interface is about a thousand times better than tivo's new fugly design. It's bad enough to make me almost want a cable DVR.



foghorn2 said:


> Plex is pure garbage on any platform.
> 
> Plex: Still Sucks


Waah waah, I don't like that it doesn't fit my one niche use case... boo hoo, I'm the forum champion.


----------



## 27348ba3 (Feb 27, 2015)

innocentfreak said:


> Until Plex can handle fast forward and rewinding like TiVo does with local content or MRS, Plex is just a fallback for me. PyTiVo is always my first choice.


Mine works fine, and on the appleTV I can tell it to skip a specific number of seconds in any direction. Unless that is, you're referring to when Tvo sometimes just skips to the end of a show when you're trying to ff through a few commercials plex automatically removes for you.


----------



## 27348ba3 (Feb 27, 2015)

ClearToLand said:


> If you don't need real-time transcoding, even an inexpensive NAS can handle Plex. I bought a Terramaster F2-220 w/ Intel J1800 and 2GB RAM for $120 last year and I direct stream to my Amazon Fire HD 8 tablet and my laptop running Plex Media Player (don't use the Chrome browser - it forces a transcode to H.264 while the PMP direct streams MPEG2 from my TiVo decrypts just fine).
> 
> In all the discussions about Plex, hardly anyone mentions the *major* restriction of a Roamio Basic / OTA of 720p @ 4Mbps (which stinks, IMO. How does a Roamio Pro / Plus handle Plex? Same limitation?). With the structured file layout that Plex requests, it's relatively easy to find and play my shows *without* transcoding with StreamBaby. All the TiVo trick play is there (minus QuickMode) plus I can start playing a folder from any show (not just 'Play All') and I have automatic Commercial Skip *without* IFTTT (it's been in StreamBaby for years!).
> 
> If you *really* need to transcode, my low power NAS w/ Plex can software 'Optimize' in slightly longer than real-time and then I just 'Play Version'. I recently bought a Plex Pass to enable hardware transcoding via QuickSync but I need to upgrade the Plex Server version to use it so I'll be setting up my $179 (IIRC) Terramaster F4-220 for that. I'll also then try out Plex DVR using my HDHomeRun tuners left over from my Vista WMC days.


I got the roamio pro and it's still a crap 720/4mps limit. I actually came upon this thread where foghorn is throwing a temper tantrum by trying to find out why plex is such garbage on my tivos. I am going to just buy a homerun HD and dump tivo if mine ever stops working, I don't have to buy a new lifetime $350 subscription every time I change my plex server. I've been with Tivo since Series 1, and like an abused spouse, I keep hoping they'll get better, and they never do.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

^ wait till the Vulture Capitalists and their buddies in the industry get a hold of whats in you libraries.

Plex is garbage, but the one thing it does do very well is index your pirated video files.

just give it time....

everything on TiVo is legal, all we need is something to stream back the saved files naively without intervention, or get it back into the TiVos with TE4


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Plex is most definitely not garbage, but nice troll.


----------



## spiderpumpkin (Dec 1, 2017)

Where's Tivo_Ted?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

spiderpumpkin said:


> Where's Tivo_Ted?


I was told he would be gone until mid-Jan.

update: he was here today.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

How about ReCast_Tom?


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Where's Tivolutionary?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

@TiVo_Ted was here today.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> @TiVo_Ted was here today.


I'd think Ted is 'free' to come & go @ will!!! If I knew you were 'watchin' me I'd probably stop by to *antagonize* also!!


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

quit stalking him!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

spiderpumpkin said:


> Where's Tivo_Ted?


Who is John Galt?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dlfl said:


> Who is John Galt?


John Galt - Wikipedia


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

He's busy setting up his Recast.....


----------



## spiderpumpkin (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

> . . . and not get distracted by a bunch of things that other people want . . . .


Such as a TiVo DVR Guide with accurate and up-to-date information (as it generally used to have, and which consumers pay for with their mandatory monthly/annual/Lifetime TiVo DVR subscription fees); a TiVo DVR Suggestions feature that actually works on TiVo's current software/user interface (as it does on TiVo's last user interface; and which TiVo said it is working to fix, almost 2 years ago); and TiVo DVR show transfer capability (in many forms) that actually works, as it used to?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> Such as a TiVo DVR Guide with accurate and up-to-date information (as it generally used to have, and which consumers pay for with their mandatory monthly/annual/Lifetime TiVo DVR subscription fees); a TiVo DVR Suggestions feature that actually works on TiVo's current software/user interface (as it does on TiVo's last user interface; and which TiVo said it is working to fix, almost 2 years ago); and TiVo DVR show transfer capability (in many forms) that actually works, as it used to?


technically, those are tivo features that people lost and want _back_, not just things people want, but i digress...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

NorthAlabama said:


> technically, those are tivo features that people lost and want _back_, not just things people want, but i digress...


Then let me add something new: logins or user profiles. Performance tests that include the Mini. No Mini timeout. You get the idea.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Then let me add something new: logins or user profiles. Performance tests that include the Mini. No Mini timeout. You get the idea.


User-established folders, for the hundreds of shows that TiVo boxes now store.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> User-established folders, for the hundreds of shows that TiVo boxes now store.


I agree but they will look at the TE4 ability to display My Shows in categories as "good enough".


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

> . . . and not get distracted by a bunch of things that other people want, but aren't really going to move the needle, Malone said.


I guess that people not buying TiVo DVRs and not paying TiVo monthly/annual/Lifetime subscription fees, and not providing TiVo with personal user data that TiVo then sells, "[isn't] really going to move the needle."


----------



## Narkul (Nov 7, 2004)

> . . . and not get distracted by a bunch of things that other people want, but aren't really going to move the needle, Malone said.


I read this as an F U from @TiVo_Ted to the established community, the only group that actually buy their products and are rooting for Tivo to make it, unlike the MSO's and their end users, that could care less.

Am I misreading that?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Narkul said:


> I read this as an F U from @TiVo_Ted to the established community, the only group that actually buy their products and are rooting for Tivo to make it, unlike the MSO's and their end users, that could care less.
> 
> Am I misreading that?


i read: everything is being directed towards courting/keeping mso's, we (they) don't have the talent, time, or money for a retail wish list.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

But even with the MSOs, doesn't TiVo need to have features that, oh, I don't know,_ work_?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> But even with the MSOs, doesn't TiVo need to have features that, oh, I don't know,_ work_?


two words: comcast, spectrum.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

NorthAlabama said:


> two words: comcast, spectrum.


I guess I should be happy, from a frustration level, that I've never had the pleasure?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> I guess I should be happy, from a frustration level, that I've never had the pleasure?


there are a few thousand posts in tcf alone that would more than answer that question - feel very, very happy. 

i could easily save money by dumping tivo and installing the comcast x1 that's included with my triple-play, but, fortunately for tivo, i've used the x1 recently, and while it's leaps and bounds above their past dvr offerings, it's not close to my pxl (that should tell you a lot).


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

NorthAlabama said:


> there are a few thousand posts in tcf alone that would more than answer that question - feel very, very happy.
> 
> i could easily save money by dumping tivo and installing the comcast x1 that's included with my triple-play, but, fortunately for tivo, i've used the x1 recently, and while it's leaps and bounds above their past dvr offerings, it's not close to my pxl (that should tell you a lot).


I, too, prefer my TiVo + Mini setup to Comcast's X1. However, I recently helped my sister to transition from Dish to Comcast, and I am reasonably impressed with the X1 UX. I would say it's not a bad second fiddle.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

chiguy50 said:


> I, too, prefer my TiVo + Mini setup to Comcast's X1. However, I recently helped my sister to transition from Dish to Comcast, and I am reasonably impressed with the X1 UX. I would say it's not a bad second fiddle.


no, the ui isn't bad, it has gracenote listings and good on-demand, and voice works reliably, but the setting constraints for av customization are infuriating if needed for your particular setup - there are too many unnecessary, forced limitations to video & audio settings - sometime the settings just don't work right (ymmv).


----------



## spiderpumpkin (Dec 1, 2017)

NorthAlabama said:


> no, the ui isn't bad, it has gracenote listings and good on-demand, and voice works reliably, but the setting constraints for av customization are infuriating if needed for your particular setup - there are too many unnecessary, forced limitations to video & audio settings - sometime the settings just don't work right (ymmv).


I wish it was possible to hide channels on the X1 boxes.

I did go through and add the channels I want to Favorites in X1 but it doesn't use the channel number I want as a favorite.

For instance, on my Tivo I have all duplicate channels hidden and just show the ones I want in the orderly 1000s. On X1 I went through and chose all 1000s I want as favorites but it automatically chose lower numbers instead


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

spiderpumpkin said:


> I wish it possible to hide channels on the X1 boxes.
> 
> I did go through and add the channels I want to Favorites in X1 but it doesn't use the channel number I want as a favorite.
> 
> For instance, on my Tivo I have all duplicate channels hidden and just show the ones I want in the orderly 1000s. On X1 I went through and chose all 1000s I want as favorites but it automatically chose lower numbers instead


that's a great point, i'd forgotten this, it's my biggest gripe with all comcast boxes, and a huge inconvenience when surfing.


----------



## spiderpumpkin (Dec 1, 2017)

NorthAlabama said:


> that's a great point, i'd forgotten this, it's my biggest gripe with all comcast boxes, and a huge inconvenience when surfing.


It's very annoying. I mainly just have the X1 for On Demand, IP only channels, and I use it to record a lot of sports that would otherwise use up Tivo tuners and space.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

spiderpumpkin said:


> I wish it was possible to hide channels on the X1 boxes.
> 
> I did go through and add the channels I want to Favorites in X1 but it doesn't use the channel number I want as a favorite.
> 
> For instance, on my Tivo I have all duplicate channels hidden and just show the ones I want in the orderly 1000s. On X1 I went through and chose all 1000s I want as favorites but it automatically chose lower numbers instead


This drove me crazy and was one of the reasons I dropped the X1.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

spiderpumpkin said:


> I mainly just have the X1 for On Demand, IP only channels, and I use it to record a lot of sports that would otherwise use up Tivo tuners and space.


This is what I use my X1 for also at the 'primary' source along with a TiVo Mini that's connected to the Roamio 3TB at the other room. I still use a Roku Ultra for Netflix (SHARED) and I've a library affiliation that does much for 'FREE' on the Roku.

There's much the X1 does well. When my 'package' that included the XG1V4 expires in July '21 it might certainly demand rethinking things but for now I'd say 'ALL'S WELL'!


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

I wouldn't blame him one bit.  Roughly 95% of the posts are from a dozen or so "users" (a few who don't even own/use TiVo) that post the same opinion endlessly as "facts" I certainly can't see what they would have to gain especially since they certainly aren't their (target) market.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

Charles R said:


> I wouldn't blame him one bit.  Roughly 95% of the posts are from a dozen or so "users" (a few who don't even own/use TiVo) that post the same opinion endlessly as "facts" I certainly can't see what they would have to gain especially since they certainly aren't their (target) market.


 Well said!


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

OLD Tivo DVR users using cable cards or ATSC 1.0 with lifetime complaining about everything < gaining new or converting old consumers streaming online content and ATSC 3.0

I dont blame Ted taking a vacation from this place


----------



## OrangeCrush (Feb 18, 2016)

foghorn2 said:


> OLD Tivo DVR users using cable cards or ATSC 1.0 with lifetime complaining about everything < gaining new or converting old consumers streaming online content and ATSC 3.0


Companies with good track records of supporting their products and delivering promised features > Companies that repeatedly drop the ball, add unwanted features and abandon customers already invested in the platform they're still selling

It's not just sour grapes, honest. I welcome lively competition in this space and I hope TiVo's new streamer is as good as it seems at first glance.

But I'm also the designated tech-nerd to many of my friends and family members, and I'm not going to buy or recommend a product from a company that isn't walking the walk for supporting its customers & products. Between Roku, Amazon, Apple, NVidia and TiVo--one of these things is not like the others.

What they need to do to make money isn't my problem. I'm worried about what I'm spending my own hard earned money on and what I'd suggest others spend theirs on.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I did see black box typically used to transport large music equipment being wheeled down the hallway and out onto the tarmac.


----------



## Narkul (Nov 7, 2004)

Charles R said:


> I wouldn't blame him one bit.  Roughly 95% of the posts are from a dozen or so "users" (a few who don't even own/use TiVo) that post the same opinion endlessly as "facts" I certainly can't see what they would have to gain especially since they certainly aren't their (target) market.


He stepped away because it's hard to defend company decisions that negatively affect the customer user experience, and Tivo's products revolve around user experience.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Narkul said:


> He stepped away because it's hard to defend company decisions that negatively affect the customer user experience, and Tivo's products revolve around user experience.


I've been thinking along these lines for a while now.

I spent a decade in the diplomatic service, and when your government engages in bad behavior it is not pleasant being in a position of not only having to defend it but also elicit support for what we are doing. All the more so when your outreach efforts are constantly sabotaged by a series of boneheaded or insensitive actions.

I think Ted's heart is in the right place based on his postings here, and I don't blame him for wanting to keep a low profile given the turd he is expected to polish.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> the setting constraints for av customization are infuriating if needed for your particular setup - there are too many unnecessary, forced limitations to video & audio settings


The one *VERY* important setting missing for me, that IS on Tivo - native P/T!!!



spiderpumpkin said:


> On X1 I went through and chose all 1000s I want as favorites but it automatically chose lower numbers instead


And that's because of Comcast's total cluster-f#^k way of their how they did their "unified" channel lineups. It's even more infuriating, because it does NOT have to be like that - Comcast could have EASILY made their damn boxes simply remap their "legacy" channel #'s (2 & 3 digit) to automatically give you the HD version "behind the scenes", without having to deal with those 4-digit #'s. This IS exactly how Cox did it with ALL of their boxes, INCLUDING their version of X1 boxes (Contour 2) & it makes for a MUCH more pleasant TV experience.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

If you want traffic along with Ted to return (forum owner has stated traffic is way down) I'd recommend implementing a user maximum number of posts for x period of time. Say something like 3 a day or 15 per week as it should help in preventing virtually every thread morphing into the same identical whining.

I don't think anyone other than the original "author" has any interest in reading their opinion endlessly.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

spiderpumpkin said:


>


I think Tivo has the technology to stream from a Tivo without transcoding in the Mini and they have a wireless adapter for the mini. It seems like the same technology could be ported to an android app for set top devices.


----------



## Narkul (Nov 7, 2004)

Charles R said:


> If you want traffic along with Ted to return (forum owner has stated traffic is way down) I'd recommend implementing a user maximum number of posts for x period of time. Say something like 3 a day or 15 per week as it should help in preventing virtually every thread morphing into the same identical whining.
> 
> I don't think anyone other than the original "author" has any interest in reading their opinion endlessly.


In order for traffic, along with Ted, to return, Tivo needs to stop making company decisions that negatively affect the customer user experience, since Tivo's products revolve around user experience.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

I don't believe @David Bott said traffic was down, but rather that ad revenue was down due to the way it was calculated.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

Charles R said:


> If you want traffic along with Ted to return (forum owner has stated traffic is way down) I'd recommend implementing a user maximum number of posts for x period of time. Say something like 3 a day or 15 per week as it should help in preventing virtually every thread morphing into the same identical whining.
> 
> I don't think anyone other than the original "author" has any interest in reading their opinion endlessly.


Good idea, when a forum turns into another web site comment section/ troll board/political trouble makers (where the comment sections of a lot of tech sites have been headed), you lose what a forum is about. Why most of us joined this thing, information, trouble shooting, brain storming and of course "Rovi" humor  (ok maybe not the "Rovi" humor). I'm seeing other forums that turned nasty and into complaint depts become shells of their former self. Don't let it happen here.


----------



## Narkul (Nov 7, 2004)

The only thing that can kill the Tivo Community Forum is Tivo itself. They're doing a bang up job at the moment.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I keep on wanting to get excited about things TiVo. It's just that TiVo increasingly makes that hard to do. If it can't even get/isn't particularly concerned about getting the regular DVR Guide right, let alone allowing major software malfunctions to persist, even on new features and product entrants . . . .


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

I think anyone complaining about how they do not like the posts on the forum should examine their own post history - they will probably find they are one of the worst for doing exactly what they are whining about.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Charles R said:


> I wouldn't blame him one bit.  Roughly 95% of the posts are from a dozen or so "users" (a few who don't even own/use TiVo) that post the same opinion endlessly as "facts" I certainly can't see what they would have to gain especially since they certainly aren't their (target) market.


95% of the posts? Really? Why are you still here?


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> 95% of the posts? Really? Why are you still here?


Probably same as me: only such a thoroughly reprehensible place like this would have me.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Wil said:


> Probably same as me: only such a thoroughly reprehensible place like this would have me.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

Three chairs for Captain Spaulding!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Wil said:


> Probably same as me: only such a thoroughly reprehensible place like this would have me.


I wouldn't want to be in a club that would accept me! I do believe in clubs for children, however.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

dlfl said:


> I wouldn't want to be in a club that would accept me! *I do believe in clubs for children, however.*


Am I the only one posting here who believes in attribution?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

chiguy50 said:


> Am I the only one posting here who believes in attribution?


LOL, part of the fun is wondering how many folks will recognize the quote. BTW, didn't he also make the one about not wanting to be in a club that would accept me? (I wonder how many readers are still wondering who he is. )

Sad that today's approach to comedy, instead of just being cleverly edgy, is to shock by being downright disgusting.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

dlfl said:


> LOL, part of the fun is wondering how many folks will recognize the quote. *BTW, didn't he also make the one about not wanting to be in a club that would accept me?* (I wonder how many readers are still wondering who he is. )


No, I answered that (cryptically) in my previous post: It was Groucho Marx.



dlfl said:


> Sad that today's approach to comedy, instead of just being cleverly edgy, is to shock by being downright disgusting.


That's an unfair critique in my judgment. There are many, many comics working today who are cleverly edgy. Whether you find their material shocking or "disgusting" is a factor of your own sensitivities. But raunch is not new; it has been used successfully in the past by such veteran stalwarts as Mae West and Lenny Bruce, among others (not to mention W.C. Fields himself).


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> But even with the MSOs, doesn't TiVo need to have features that, oh, I don't know,_ work_?


Features MSOs want are often different from what the retail market wants. The reality is that the retail market is basically dead. I'm not holding my breath on anything, I'm just hoping that my Roamio OTA with TE3 works until ATSC 3.0 comes along, and then I'll need to get a different type of DVR of some sort, be it a totally different type of TiVo, or something from a competitor.

The other problem is that with a DVR, there's not a whole lot they could do to TE3 to make it better, other than maybe user profiles or something, but other than fixing their disastrous guide data, TE3 does everything that a DVR needs to do, and does it really, really well. The fundamental function of recording and playing content back really hasn't changed since 1999.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm probably not unique in that my need for Tivo-specific functionality has greatly diminished over time. Between cord cutting and streaming, I only occasionally use Tivo for OTA viewing. Streaming is done on a dedicated device rather than Tivo because the dedicated devices typically have more app support and generally have a better user interface. While Tivo's streaming support is okay, it feels more like something tacked on rather than a premier offering. And now there are so many good quality DVR options that even people who just want a DVR have many more options.

One thing Tivo could do with streaming that would instantly get me to use it is to have something like the live stream buffer so I could FF/REW/Pause in Tivo rather than the streaming app. I hate trying to do any of those sorts of actions in the apps since they all work differently and are typically very clunky and unusable. If Tivo could give me a 30 minute buffer of the video output, that would be hugely desirable and Tivo would be my preferred streaming platform.

But otherwise, Tivo probably needs to reinvent itself in order to stay relevant. It won't be surprising if Tivo goes out of business, as not may companies survive technology transitions. The newcomers get a huge head start and then the entrenched technology tries to catch up. The streaming market could certainly benefit from a Tivo-like interface, so I hope it works out.


----------



## exdishguy (May 1, 2004)

"The newcomers get a huge head start and then the entrenched technology tries to catch up."

Which is a big mistake. The entrenched need to re-invent themselves by redefining and/or creating a new category or fundamentally leapfrogging the "new" entrants. Tivo has failed to do either of them. This is what happens when patent whores like Rovi buy up innovative companies like Tivo once was - they stop them from innovating and instead focus on prosecuting patents, licensing deals, followed by endless cuts to OPEX to eek out every cent of EPS so that idiots like the Weatherman can keep his job for another quarter.

Now let me tell you what I really think...


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

warrenn said:


> Between cord cutting and streaming, I only occasionally use Tivo for OTA viewing. Streaming is done on a dedicated device rather than Tivo because the dedicated devices typically have more app support and generally have a better user interface.


I agree on cord cutting a streaming, although I still find myself doing quite a bit of OTA viewing, the vast majority of which is PBS.



> One thing Tivo could do with streaming that would instantly get me to use it is to have something like the live stream buffer so I could FF/REW/Pause in Tivo rather than the streaming app. I hate trying to do any of those sorts of actions in the apps since they all work differently and are typically very clunky and unusable. If Tivo could give me a 30 minute buffer of the video output, that would be hugely desirable and Tivo would be my preferred streaming platform.


I agree 100% on the idea of that, and technically, it wouldn't be hard to do, but I can't see the streaming services supporting it, primarily for DRM/copy protection paranoia issues, but also because it would load up CDNs more by pre-caching a huge amount of content. Imagine filling up a 30 minute buffer of 4k content full of 30 minutes of 4k Netflix, that's about 3.75GB that could be pulled in under a minute on a gigabit connection, then someone decides that don't want to watch that anymore, and it just gets deleted. It would also wreak havoc on bandwidth caps from the user's perspective if people sample different shows before deciding on one.



> But otherwise, Tivo probably needs to reinvent itself in order to stay relevant. It won't be surprising if Tivo goes out of business, as not may companies survive technology transitions. The newcomers get a huge head start and then the entrenched technology tries to catch up. The streaming market could certainly benefit from a Tivo-like interface, so I hope it works out.


I just don't see TiVo having enough market power to make it happen. Apple, Google, and Amazon have many points of leverage, while Roku has it's sheer size as a streaming company. TiVo has...not much.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

@TiVo_Ted last here at TCF late yesterday afternoon. 

Hey, Ted, hope that you're recovering from CES!


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

maybe he can make a Ira like summary here someday


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Mikeguy said:


> @TiVo_Ted last here at TCF late yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Hey, Ted, hope that you're recovering from CES!


Last here yesterday, but last post Oct 29, 2019.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

On now via iPhone.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TCF is getting a little stalker-y.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> TCF is getting a little stalker-y.


Could be worse. Nobody tracks his Twitter use.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Hi


Hi. You know we love you. Sometimes it can seem lonely here. Maybe lost is a better word. So many of the new posts are members looking to find TiVo alternatives. Yet I see more cable companies using the Arris/TiVo platform and TE4. It's a little late, but you and TiVo have a Happy New Year. 

Good job at CES.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Thanks Joe. I definitely see people dropping by to say goodbye. While it may seem like TiVo is giving up on DVR, it's not really true. We are still looking for ways to innovate on DVR, especially in areas that also encompass the streaming world. Our cable customers are also pushing for us to innovate in ways that will help them retain our mutual subscribers. I hope to have more to announce in this area over the coming months.

Clearly, our big innovation area will be our market expansion into the streamer category. We showed TiVo Stream 4K to the industry and press at CES, and will be showing more to our customers between now and April when we are scheduled to launch. What I think people are missing so far is how different Stream will be from what's on the market today. It's being designed as a complete TV experience, with free TV (i.e. ad sponsored) and pay TV from Sling and all of the app integration we have on DVR plus a few new ones. We partially did this on DVR with OnePass, unified search and TiVo+, but with Stream the integration will be much deeper and more seamless.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Yeah, Im in sync with TiVo, Ive cancelled cable, removed the 3 TB HDDs (which went into a NAS for local streaming)from the 2 main boxes, put back the 500gb ones and reverted them back to TE3. TE4 is way too buggy and ugly now with TiVo + cluttering it all.

I plan to eventually get rid of the DVRs. And thanks to Tivo, Cox lost a customer and I'm saving more money, thanks Tivo!

Now I mainly use Sling TV on FireTV's and the AirTV oTa with DVR. The DVR features is lacking. I wish TiVo could help with that. The FireTv with Kodi (for local files) and Sling is awesome, its only lacking VuDu.

I hope TiVO truly provides a unifying experience with the TiVo Stick. I do not like FireTv 4ks interface and its MPEG2 and deinterlacing capabilities is turned off or lacking.

I hope the TiVo stick overcomes all this as it will be priced higher. On Amazon I can still get more of their sticks for $25 still as of today. I think they know whats coming and they are dumping them into the market.

Maybe you could add the Tivo Streamer to Slings promos and get then out there cheaply, or you wont have a chance against Amazon. All Amazon has to do is offer Live channels and even Sling will be dead. Beware!


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Thanks Joe. I definitely see people dropping by to say goodbye. While it may seem like TiVo is giving up on DVR, it's not really true. We are still looking for ways to innovate on DVR, especially in areas that also encompass the streaming world. Our cable customers are also pushing for us to innovate in ways that will help them retain our mutual subscribers. I hope to have more to announce in this area over the coming months.
> 
> Clearly, our big innovation area will be our market expansion into the streamer category. We showed TiVo Stream 4K to the industry and press at CES, and will be showing more to our customers between now and April when we are scheduled to launch. What I think people are missing so far is how different Stream will be from what's on the market today. It's being designed as a complete TV experience, with free TV (i.e. ad sponsored) and pay TV from Sling and all of the app integration we have on DVR plus a few new ones. We partially did this on DVR with OnePass, unified search and TiVo+, but with Stream the integration will be much deeper and more seamless.


It doesn't sound as if there's much there for those of us who use pay-TV such as cable. I have Comcast and have zero interest in Sling and as the new streamer doesn't have existing TiVo DVR integration I guess my question is, what has TiVo done for me lately?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

keenanSR said:


> It doesn't sound as if there's much there for those of us who use pay-TV such as cable. I have Comcast and have zero interest in Sling and as the new streamer doesn't have existing TiVo DVR integration I guess my question is, what has TiVo done for me lately?


I'm in your camp but not so worried about TiVo doing things for me. My cable company has adopted TE4 and they're good with cable cards. I can get 1Gb, but I don't need it. I expect the next step is for them to drop caps. I have 100/10 with a 1.5TB cap now.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> I'm in your camp but not so worried about TiVo doing things for me. My cable company has adopted TE4 and they're good with cable cards. I can get 1Gb, but I don't need it. I expect the next step is for them to drop caps. I have 100/10 with a 1.5TB cap now.


If your cable company adopted Hydra, does that mean it has pre-roll ads with recordings? Or the guide ad taking up a channel space?



TiVo_Ted said:


> Thanks Joe. I definitely see people dropping by to say goodbye. While it may seem like TiVo is giving up on DVR, it's not really true. We are still looking for ways to innovate on DVR, especially in areas that also encompass the streaming world. Our cable customers are also pushing for us to innovate in ways that will help them retain our mutual subscribers. I hope to have more to announce in this area over the coming months.
> 
> Clearly, our big innovation area will be our market expansion into the streamer category. We showed TiVo Stream 4K to the industry and press at CES, and will be showing more to our customers between now and April when we are scheduled to launch. What I think people are missing so far is how different Stream will be from what's on the market today. It's being designed as a complete TV experience, with free TV (i.e. ad sponsored) and pay TV from Sling and all of the app integration we have on DVR plus a few new ones. We partially did this on DVR with OnePass, unified search and TiVo+, but with Stream the integration will be much deeper and more seamless.


In my situation, Roamio (TE3) for recordings, Roku 3 for streaming. I don't do streaming on my TiVo. In all fairness, I think the Roku 3 came before my TiVo, but I'd rather have a dedicated streaming device, and my Roku 3 does that already. But I do enjoy having Netflix, Prime Video, and Hulu added as apps, even if I don't personally use them, as they help me see what is available on streaming, even if I do flip over to a different device.


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

foghorn2 said:


> I do not like FireTv 4ks interface and its MPEG2 and deinterlacing capabilities is turned off or lacking.


I've only noticed the interlace issue with 1080p FireTV Sticks, none of my FireTV 4Ks, Stick or Pendulum exhibit this issue. But it is really bad on the 1080p sticks.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Now to finally put this threads question to rest:

*"Has TiVo_Ted fled the forum?"

Answer: Yes, he has, up **until** he decides to show up again!
*


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TKnight206 said:


> If your cable company adopted Hydra, does that mean it has pre-roll ads with recordings? Or the guide ad taking up a channel space?
> In my situation, Roamio (TE3) for recordings, Roku 3 for streaming. I don't do streaming on my TiVo. In all fairness, I think the Roku 3 came before my TiVo, but I'd rather have a dedicated streaming device, and my Roku 3 does that already. But I do enjoy having Netflix, Prime Video, and Hulu added as apps, even if I don't personally use them, as they help me see what is available on streaming, even if I do flip over to a different device.


I don't use their boxes. I have a few Roamio boxes and A93 Mini. The one running TE4 is just used for movie storage and it has a Mini VOX. I also have (for apps) a Roku Ultra, Blu-ray and several smart televisions. For my primary YouTube and Prime watching I use a TE3 Roamio. Everything in my main viewing room runs through an older Yamaha AVR with 5.1 speakers. I do not have Hulu or Netflix. I have no clue if their customers with the Arris/TiVo boxes get pre-roll ads as there are no people I know using them. I know there are two other TiVo users within 20 miles, both using my cable company. OTA is impossible. Everything is networked and two Roamio boxes share the recording tasks. I could do more streaming, but I'm not 4k and even with a DC 3.1 modem, it just doesn't excite me (I'm old). "Get more content" is not on my TDL.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

so he's safely in Lebanon? Whew. I was worried. That's a lot of time spent in that black box. I would like to know how he kept hydrated though.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

foghorn2 said:


> Now to finally put this threads question to rest:


No more stalking?


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

keenanSR said:


> It doesn't sound as if there's much there for those of us who use pay-TV such as cable. I have Comcast and have zero interest in Sling and as the new streamer doesn't have existing TiVo DVR integration I guess my question is, what has TiVo done for me lately?


I guess the big question is, what do you want from TiVo? The TiVo experience on cable hasn't substantially changed since the Premiere 4 got Haxe, with the sole exception of Verizon and a few small cable companies delivering 4k via QAM to Bolts and Edges. Heck, it's largely the same experience for a single TV without Minis as the Series 3 TCD652s. HD menus are somewhat of a change, but they don't really change the experience that much.

Pay TV is dying, Comcast is going to move to an all-IP infrastructure in a few years (although it's been a few years for longer than that already), they compress the living crap out of their TV channels to the point where they look awful, and the tech-savvy users who want to pay for TV and sports are moving to YouTube TV and other vMVPDs.

I'm not sure what you'd expect from TiVo for a cable-based DVR.


----------



## dmurphy (Jan 17, 2002)

TiVo_Ted said:


> What I think people are missing so far is how different Stream will be from what's on the market today.


Ted! Great to see your thought on this. I have to tell you -- I saw the Stream, and you had me at the remote. I mean that. Everyone focuses on the on-screen user interface; that's all well and good but when you want to take your Siri remote and throw it in a tree chipper, that makes the entire device unusable.

There has never been - and probably never will be - a better remote than the TiVo Peanut. It's absolutely perfect. Simple, comfortable, makes it a pleasure to navigate.

Now, take that peanut remote, add in OnePass-style deep linking across multiple services, and we have a winner. Let me sideload a few apps of my choosing *cough*openvpn*cough, and we have a complete and total home run.

Honestly, I'm looking for the Stream 4K to replace all of my Apple TVs. (Take a hint there... something I need a + on from there to do so.)

If somewhere down the road it can replace my Minis too, that's point-set-match. I'd pay triple the price if I could replace the Mini *and* Apple TV.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Bigg said:


> I guess the big question is, what do you want from TiVo? The TiVo experience on cable hasn't substantially changed since the Premiere 4 got Haxe, with the sole exception of Verizon and a few small cable companies delivering 4k via QAM to Bolts and Edges. Heck, it's largely the same experience for a single TV without Minis as the Series 3 TCD652s. HD menus are somewhat of a change, but they don't really change the experience that much.
> 
> Pay TV is dying, Comcast is going to move to an all-IP infrastructure in a few years (although it's been a few years for longer than that already), they compress the living crap out of their TV channels to the point where they look awful, and the tech-savvy users who want to pay for TV and sports are moving to YouTube TV and other vMVPDs.
> 
> I'm not sure what you'd expect from TiVo for a cable-based DVR.


Well, actually, I'm pretty sure I already know the answer and that is that the in-house TiVo DVR as we know it has reached its end of life and there will be no more models coming. As long as TiVo maintains the guide and cablecos still issue CableCARDS those devices will still work. I was more interested in if there's something of note in the works other than another generic Android-based streamer which to me is not very exciting at all. Given the market for these devices is saturated already, who really needs another one?


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

keenanSR said:


> Well, actually, I'm pretty sure I already know the answer and that is that the in-house TiVo DVR as we know it has reached its end of life and there will be no more models coming. As long as TiVo maintains the guide and cablecos still issue CableCARDS those devices will still work. I was more interested in if there's something of note in the works other than another generic Android-based streamer which to me is not very exciting at all. Given the market for these devices is saturated already, who really needs another one?


I hope they make the transition to ATSC 3.0, but we'll see. If they don't, then I'll have to look elsewhere when 3.0 takes over from 1.0, although that might further consolidate my streaming devices if I can get a device like a Tablo that serves the whole house with DVR content. I'll likely get a Bolt or an EDGE if they make ATSC 3.0 conversion dongles for those since my Roamio OTA can't be upgraded (no HEVC). $600 for a new EDGE is rather pricey though, so we'll see what's out there. The TiVo Mini is a great implementation of whole-home DVR, but it's probably time to move beyond that paradigm, and while the TiVo Mini was the best implementation of whole-home DVR, TiVo was way late to the game with that, where other companies had been doing it for years.

Another problem with the TiVo Stream 4k is that it's tied in with Sling TV... what about for those of us who would want a different streaming service?


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

keenanSR said:


> Well, actually, I'm pretty sure I already know the answer and that is that the in-house TiVo DVR as we know it has reached its end of life and there will be no more models coming. As long as TiVo maintains the guide and cablecos still issue CableCARDS those devices will still work. I was more interested in if there's something of note in the works other than another generic Android-based streamer which to me is not very exciting at all. Given the market for these devices is saturated already, who really needs another one?


Provided it's done right (it's not quite there yet) a cloud dvr makes sense as a whole house dvr. But it will take someone to make a serious alternative to hardware and not just a "feature of a service" I wouldn't put it past Charter or Comcast to make it happen, more likely Comcast who would license the tech to other companies. There isn't much of a future for a hardware whole house systems, they are not turnkey enough for most people who just want to turn the TV on and have it work. Most people don't want TV reception and program acquisition to be a hobby.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

tenthplanet said:


> Provided it's done right (it's not quite there yet) a cloud dvr makes sense as a whole house dvr. But it will take someone to make a serious alternative to hardware and not just a "feature of a service" I wouldn't put it past Charter or Comcast to make it happen, more likely Comcast who would license the tech to other companies. There isn't much of a future for a hardware whole house systems, they are not turnkey enough for most people who just want to turn the TV on and have it work. Most people don't want TV reception and program acquisition to be a hobby.


That's fine for cable, but it does't work for satellite and OTA. Comcast already has cloud DVR, they just use a hybrid system for most customers.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

Bigg said:


> That's fine for cable, but it does't work for satellite and OTA. Comcast already has cloud DVR, they just use a hybrid system for most customers.


It's a work in progress.


----------



## spiderpumpkin (Dec 1, 2017)

Apparently tivo_ted left Tivo a few months ago. TiVo Launches $50 Streaming Video Player to Take On Apple TV, Roku, Amazon Fire TV


----------

